# Should the Lakers try and sign a 3Pt. shooter?



## Lakers-14xChampions (Jan 17, 2003)

Are there any great 3 Pt. Snipers available? I used to Love when L.A. had Cooper. He was a great 3Pt. shooter. Same goes for Byron Scott. I would love to get Barry, but he is probably going to resign with the Pistons. Are there any other good 3 Pt. shooters out there?:whoknows: :whoknows: :gopray:


----------



## Coyat (Jun 18, 2003)

I think I heard that Barry was being let go from the Pistons.. but I don't think Barry excels a lot in 3pt. area. I'm pretty sure he's decent, but not the best in the FA market

I'd say that Voshon Lenard and Eric Piatkowski are the best shooters beyond the arc available. Not sure how much they'd demand tho..


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

horry?  

I like pike too.


----------



## danesh23 (Jun 22, 2003)

*REGGIE MILLER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

NOT Voshon Lenard!!! That guy is a ball hog!

Peeler, Pike and Barry are the best ones out there. 

Steve Smith is available too, but he's really slow on defense.


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

Now that we've got GP and Malone  do we have enough money left to sign a shooter for the minimum? I think any of the aforementioned guys (AP, Pike, or Barry) would do just fine. And how about a backup center, somewhere along the lines of a Sean Rooks? If we could do that we'd be set.


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Locke</b>!
> Now that we've got GP and Malone  do we have enough money left to sign a shooter for the minimum? I think any of the aforementioned guys (AP, Pike, or Barry) would do just fine. And how about a backup center, somewhere along the lines of a Sean Rooks? If we could do that we'd be set.


I agree, Sean Rooks would be a good one if they could get him cheap!


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

I've been saying it for a week, we've got to go and get Rooks, Horry and one of Barry, Pike or Peeler.:yes:


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Lakers-14xChampions</b>!
> Are there any great 3 Pt. Snipers available? I used to Love when L.A. had Cooper. He was a great 3Pt. shooter. Same goes for Byron Scott. I would love to get Barry, but he is probably going to resign with the Pistons. Are there any other good 3 Pt. shooters out there?:whoknows: :whoknows: :gopray:


Ummm Fisher?


----------



## grizzoistight (Jul 16, 2002)

*i know..*

Trade fisher for Dmiles..  hes a great shooter :sigh:


----------



## h8breed (Jun 25, 2003)

we have fisher off bench now for 3's! i think we shoudl sign pike his shot is incredibly consistent and he plays good off the bench


----------



## h8breed (Jun 25, 2003)

oop forogot to say, we have george he's been working on his 3 and his percent was 38% tihs season someoen said


----------



## rogue_nine82 (Jul 3, 2003)

do we even have any cap room left to sign a three point shooter?

Piatowski would be a steal and he can stretch some defenses.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: Re: Should the Lakers try and sign a 3Pt. shooter?*



> Originally posted by <b>Jemel Irief</b>!
> 
> 
> Ummm Fisher?


Exactly. The guy shoots over 40% from downtown and alot of people tend to forget that. If defenses are collapsing on Shaq all we have to do is bring Fish in and he'll burn them from the outside. Plus, I really want to develop Rush as a backup and signing someone like Piatkowski or Peeler might hinder that. Rush has some of the same qualities that those guys do so lets develop guys like he, Pargo, and Cook.


----------



## Lakers-14xChampions (Jan 17, 2003)

*Re: Re: Should the Lakers try and sign a 3Pt. shooter?*



> Originally posted by <b>Jemel Irief</b>!
> 
> 
> Ummm Fisher?


My bad! I always am forgetting about DFish! He is one hell of a 3Pt. shooter. But, I still wouldn't mind picking up Pike or Piatowski.


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

Don't we also have Murray, who's also a great 3 point shooter??


----------



## LakerFan1972 (Jul 6, 2003)

Tracy Murray is a free agent and wouldn't expect him to return, but if we need 3pt shooters why not bring back Horry. In spite of his performance last year, I still think his has something left in the tank.


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

Murray's leaving, hmm...

Bring back Horry, Mr 6 foot 10 Will Smith.


----------



## AstheFranchiz2K2 (May 24, 2003)

picking up a 3 pt shotter would be nice But its not like the lakers are gonna need them. Shaq, kobe, Malone, Payton, i doubt this combo is gonna have trouble scoring. And Kobe doesnt mind shooting 3's. Fisher can do it and Rush may be able to step up. But unfortunatly it looks like the Lakers r on theyre way to another championship. The only thing in theyre way are themeselves (ego's, Chemistry)


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

*chances of horry coming back seem slim*

Meanwhile, in a plush Houston suburb, Robert Horry waits and watches with interest. The Lakers denied him a $5.3 million option, but Horry said he'd swallow his pride if they spent the savings on someone the caliber of Payton or Malone. He could return for about half that amount, but the Lakers' luxury-tax concerns probably will prevent that from happening.

"If they call, which I doubt it, it will be more about money than anything," Horry said, "because it wouldn't be wise on my part to take less money. Unless I get a lot of years. You've got to compensate for something."

There are questions yet about whether the Lakers, once built with role players such as Horry, can survive the ego overload of a Hall of Fame quartet. Horry wonders, too.

"I don't know," he said. "It's like when the Rockets did that, they got Clyde (Drexler), Dream (Hakeem Olajuwon) and (Charles) Barkley, it was always some underlying jealousy there.

"I don't care what no athlete says, a lot of athletes are jealous of other athletes. It's going to come down to how much they put that aside. If they're able to do that, they're fine. It will be interesting." 

http://www.dailynews.com/Stories/0,1413,200~20955~1505818,00.html


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Locke</b>!
> And how about a backup center, somewhere along the lines of a Sean Rooks? If we could do that we'd be set.


We could always re-sign Samalki Walker :laugh: :joke:


----------



## Kyle (Jul 1, 2003)

I'm leaning of Barry's side.


----------



## SKLB54 (Oct 13, 2002)

ummm you guys drafted Cook... He's a shooter.


----------



## U reach. I teach (May 24, 2003)

> Ummm Fisher?



I agree. A back-up center seems to be the only thing we need now.


----------



## dsakilla (Jun 15, 2003)

> I think I heard that Barry was being let go from the Pistons.. but I don't think Barry excels a lot in 3pt. area. I'm pretty sure he's decent, but not the best in the FA market


Wow!? You must not know anything about Jon Barry then. Do you have to shoot 75% behind the arc to "excel"?

Well here are some stats for you:

01-02- 121/258 =.469 3p% 
02-03- 87/214=.407 3p% 
Career-.390 3p%

I would say that he "excels" shooting threes.


----------

